# Sad day



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

Lost my daughthers red sexlink "perry" tonight. The 6 girls were in the yard and it started to rain so I went out and there were only 5 ? She just vanished.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Maybe she hid. Sometimes they hide, and can turn up days later if they have a scare. Don't give up hope just yet!


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

We looked and looked in the pouring rain for her for a while tonight no sign of her anywhere . The other 5 were already in the coop when I went out.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

_SOMETIMES _that's the way it is with chickens.
SORRY *IF *you have _actually _LOST that chicken.
BUT...it might "turn-up" one day soon.
CHICKENS will do that.

-ReTIRED- 
*P.S. *I sometimes "_worry" _about my dog. ( He's FAMILY ! ) But, I don't worry about MY chickens very much in THAT way.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Hope she reappears in the morning!


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

pjs said:


> Lost my daughthers red sexlink "perry" tonight. The 6 girls were in the yard and it started to rain so I went out and there were only 5 ? She just vanished.


I tend to have one that disappears when it rains. I have no where she hides she comes back in the morning. I had a scare with her the other day because she disappeared and it was NOT raining. I looked everywhere. I found her the next morning in the garage! She likes the dog food and sometimes wonders in there to steal some. My husband didn't see her and closed up shop! Poor thing was trapped all night with a trash can full of her favorite treat!
I hope she comes back in the morning for you. It is hard to lose any of them. Good luck and TRY to get sleep tonight!


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

Perry came home!!!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great news, any idea where it went ?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Whew! What a relief! Your daughter must be estatic.  Welcome back home chicky & don't ever do that again!


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

She was outside the coop this morning just walking around trying to get in. She seems fine. All is good.!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Silly Perry!
Glad she is home!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Atza da way it is wif dem chickens.

FICKLE BIRDS *!

GLAD to hear of a FINE HAPPY ReUnion !!!   
*-ReTIRED-


----------

